# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Detrazione 36% e IVA 10%

## EnricaC.

Buongiorno. Vi sarei davvero grata se mi poteste dare alcuni chiarimenti in merito alla detrazione 36% e IVA 10% sui lavori di manutenzione straordinaria che sono in procinto di fare entro lanno nel mio appartamento: 
1)rifacimento parziale bagno. Acquisterò direttamente i materiali (iva 20%).a) Posso richiedere fattura al 10% allimpresa per la sola posa in opera? b) Le due fatture possono essere detratte al 36%?
2)rifacimento totale impianto elettrico.a) Posso richiedere fattura 10%? b) E Detraibile al 36%? c) Il costo della certificazione a norma è detraibile al 36%?
3)rifacimento pavimentazione con abbattimento parete e NON ricostruzione nuova parete. a) E detraibile al 36%? b) Se si, acquistando il parquet direttamente (iva 20%) la fattura è detraibile al 36%? c) Altrimenti, posso chiedere fattura (materiali + posa in opera) al 10%? d) questa fattura al 10% è detraibile al 36%?
4)Per l'emissione fatture al 10% devo sempre rilasciare una mia dichiarazione, giusto? 
Grazie mille per le delucidazioni che potrete fornirmi.

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Buongiorno. Vi sarei davvero grata se mi poteste dare alcuni chiarimenti in merito alla detrazione 36% e IVA 10% sui lavori di manutenzione straordinaria che sono in procinto di fare entro lanno nel mio appartamento: 
> 1)rifacimento parziale bagno. Acquisterò direttamente i materiali (iva 20%).a) Posso richiedere fattura al 10% allimpresa per la sola posa in opera? b) Le due fatture possono essere detratte al 36%?
> 2)rifacimento totale impianto elettrico.a) Posso richiedere fattura 10%? b) E Detraibile al 36%? c) Il costo della certificazione a norma è detraibile al 36%?
> 3)rifacimento pavimentazione con abbattimento parete e NON ricostruzione nuova parete. a) E detraibile al 36%? b) Se si, acquistando il parquet direttamente (iva 20%) la fattura è detraibile al 36%? c) Altrimenti, posso chiedere fattura (materiali + posa in opera) al 10%? d) questa fattura al 10% è detraibile al 36%?
> 4)Per l'emissione fatture al 10% devo sempre rilasciare una mia dichiarazione, giusto? 
> Grazie mille per le delucidazioni che potrete fornirmi.

  1a) la fattura è sempre al 10% se non si chiede il 4% per prima casa
1b) sì 36%
2) tutto 10% e 36%
3a) sì
3b) sì ma non è conveniente separare posa e materiali per sfruttare meglio l'iva
3c) 10%
3d) sì
4) no. tutte le opere sulle abitazioni non di lusso sono al 10% tranne che si richieda il 4 per costruzione prima casa o si acquistino i materiali a parte 
ciao

----------


## swami

se nn ricordo male, l'agevolazione al 10&#37; &#232; per la posa in opera, quindi con fattura unica dove viene specificato quanto &#232; dovuto per i materiali e quanto per la posa devi stare attenta che l'imponibile per i materiali nn superi quello della posa ... altrimenti devono applicarti l'iva al 20% sulla differenza...  
esempio:
a) 100 per i materiali
    100 per la posa
    tutta la fattura con iva al 10% 
b) 150 per i materiale
    100 per la posa
    200 con iva al 10% (materiale 100+posa 100)
    50 con iva al 20% (materiale) 
su tutto il resto t sei informata? inizio lavori, pagamento con bonifico ecc ... &#232; facile dimenticarsi d una sciocchezza e perdere i requisiti per la detrazione  del 36% magari fatti consigliare da chi t dovr&#224; fara la dichiarazione dei redditi per il 2007  :Wink:

----------


## EnricaC.

Grazie per le informazioni. Molto chiare. Grazie davvero.
SI, per aver diritto alla detrazione ho inviato a Pescara c/o l'Agenzia delle Entrate il modulo compilato con copia della DIA. Sto infatti facendo decorrere i 30 gg per iniziare i lavori. 
Poi so che dovrò fare i pagamenti esclusivamente via bonifico con indicazione dei cod. fiscali mio e del beneficiario e riferimento fattura.
Non mi risulta altro.

----------


## G_ma_x

Scusate, ma la possibilità di richiedere l'Iva al 4% in caso di prima casa vale per tutte le ristrutturazioni? (es. rifacimento bagno, nuovi pavimenti, ecc..) 
Sia per il materiale che per la manodopera? 
Ed occorre presentare una dichiarazione come per l'agevolazione Iva 10% e Irpef 36%? 
P.s. Io ho già presentato il modulo all'AE Pescara, influisce in qualche modo? 
Grazie mille.

----------


## nico317

> Scusate, ma la possibilità di richiedere l'Iva al 4% in caso di prima casa vale per tutte le ristrutturazioni? (es. rifacimento bagno, nuovi pavimenti, ecc..) 
> Sia per il materiale che per la manodopera? 
> Ed occorre presentare una dichiarazione come per l'agevolazione Iva 10% e Irpef 36%? 
> P.s. Io ho già presentato il modulo all'AE Pescara, influisce in qualche modo? 
> Grazie mille.

  A me risulta che per tutte le ristrutturazioni e manutenzioni edilizie di abitazioni private , debbano essere assogettate all'IVA del 10%, sia per materiali che manodopera e possono usufruire della detrazione del 36% fino ad un massimo di spesa di  48000 per ogni unità abitativa.
Clausola  estremamente importante  per aver diritto alla detrazione , è che in fattura deve essere indicato il costo della manodopera sostenuto dall'azienda esecutrice.
L'IVA 4% è relativa esclusivamente  all'acquisto della 1^casa .
Penso, cmq, che non occorra alcuna dichiarazione per poter usufruire dell'Iva 10%, se si hanno le condizioni di abitazione  provata.
Se oggetto della manutenzione è un bene significativo (caldaia, ascensore,rubinetterie... ) l'aliquota 10% si applica fino a concorrenza del costo della manodopera sul costo del bene, il residuo va assogettato al 20%.

----------


## GINNY

Condivido pienamente la risposta di Nicoletta, se hai un Permesso o DIA in cui risulta RISTRUTTURAZIONE, l'intevento sconta l'IVA al 10%, non ha importanza che si tratti di 1° casa. Ti consiglio di valutare bene ciò che compare sulla documentazione.
Ciao Cri

----------


## G_ma_x

Ai sensi della Legge di conversione 4 Agosto 2006, n. 248 è possibile richiedere l'Iva 10% e la deduzione 36% irpef per ristrutturazione su immobili ad uso abitativo. 
Come specificato nella circolare 219E/2000 si ha diritto all'Iva 4% in caso di ampliamento.... 
In effetti una semplice ristrutturazione non dà diritto all'Iva al 4%.

----------


## AlessandroV.

Buon giorno. 
Sempre a proposito di IVA al 10% prevista dalla finanziaria dell'anno scorso, avrei un quesito circa l'utilizzo di tale aliquota per la realizzazione ex-novo di impianti fotovoltaici.
In particolare, se non erro, l'installatore dell'impianto ha facoltà di acquistare i materiali, con cui realizzare lo stesso presso il committente, utilizzando l'aliquota suddetta, previo rilascio al venditore di una dichiarazione sulla falsariga di quelle, utilizzate per la prima casa o per le ristrutturazioni immobiliari.
Tale dichiarazione ha dei requisiti particolari? Più in dettaglio, quali riferimenti normativi bisognerebbe necessariamente indicare affinchè questa abbia validità? 
Cordiali saluti.

----------


## nico317

> Buon giorno. 
> Sempre a proposito di IVA al 10% prevista dalla finanziaria dell'anno scorso, avrei un quesito circa l'utilizzo di tale aliquota per la realizzazione ex-novo di impianti fotovoltaici.
> In particolare, se non erro, l'installatore dell'impianto ha facoltà di acquistare i materiali, con cui realizzare lo stesso presso il committente, utilizzando l'aliquota suddetta, previo rilascio al venditore di una dichiarazione sulla falsariga di quelle, utilizzate per la prima casa o per le ristrutturazioni immobiliari.
> Tale dichiarazione ha dei requisiti particolari? Più in dettaglio, quali riferimenti normativi bisognerebbe necessariamente indicare affinchè questa abbia validità? 
> Cordiali saluti.

  L'istallazione dei pannelli solari e dei fotovoltaici rientra nella normativa  riguardante il risparmio energetico all'interno della legge sulle ristruttuazioni e manutenzioni edilizie volte ad immobili a destinazione abitativa privata.
Quindi alla luce di tutto ciò, l'IVA sarà al 10%.
Per quanto riguarda la dichiarazione è sufficiente indicare che si ha diritto al beneficio dell'Iva agevolata al 10% ai sensi dell'art.31 lg 457/78 lett.a/b/c.
Penso, cmq, che se si è un privato, quindi senza P.I., si ha diritto  all'aliquota agevolata.
Cari saluti.
Nicoletta

----------


## cinzia2642

buonasera
ad un cliente dello studio che sta facendo ristrutturazioni al fondo nel quale svolge la propria attività, l'idraulico ha chiesto se deve emettere fattura con iva al 10% anzichè al 20%. non capisco perchè.
l'agevolazione iva al 10% riguarda soltanto i fabbricati ad uso abitativo, vero ?
Grazie

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> buonasera
> ad un cliente dello studio che sta facendo ristrutturazioni al fondo nel quale svolge la propria attività, l'idraulico ha chiesto se deve emettere fattura con iva al 10% anzichè al 20%. non capisco perchè.
> l'agevolazione iva al 10% riguarda soltanto i fabbricati ad uso abitativo, vero ?
> Grazie

  Cosa sarebbe questo "fondo"?
Comunque se l'intervento è qualificabile come ristrutturazione edilizia (e non semplice manutenzione ordinaria o straordinaria) si può applicare l'iva al 10% a prescindere dalla tipologia di immobile interessato.
Claudio.

----------


## apires

Ho inviato una raccomandata a Pescara per la detrazione di 36% (ristruturazione) e ho già speso 48.000Eur in 2007.
Come il lavoro non è ancora concluso, vorrei sapere se per 2008 posso inviare nuovamente una nuova raccomandata a Pescara (facendo riferimento alla stessa DIA di 2007) e spendere altre 48.000Eur ?  
Grazie

----------


## b.paparella@libero.it

DESIDERO RISPOSTA IN MERITO AL SEGUENTE QUESITO:
>> DEVO INSTALLARE NELLA CASA DI MIA PROPRIETA' UN APPARATO ELETTRONICO CHE 
>> BLOCCA L'UMIDITA' DI RISALITA CAPILLARE PRODOTTO DA UNA NOTA CASA DEL 
>> SETTORE E VOLEVO SAPERE SE POSSO BENEFICIARE, SUL PREZZO DEL PRODOTTO, AL 
>> BENEFICIO DELL'IVA DEL 10% ANZICHE' DEL 20%.
>> Grazie, Saluti.

----------

